# Few basic cruise questions



## BevL (Oct 1, 2005)

Before I post, I want to just mention that to the helpful TUGger who offered some assistance re planning a cruise, I will be in touch.  However, as most TUGgers, I will have to research things to death before I start formally thinking about arrangements so thought I would draw on the collective experience.

Okay, starting in earnest to plan a cruise for my son and his fiance to get married, early January in 2007 is the date.  It will be very small.  My husband and myself, my daughter, parents of the bride and her 14-year-old brother and my son, fiance and our grandson (notice it's not their child, but our grandson), who will be 19 months old at that time.   Probably only four cabins. 

My son wants to hit golf balls into the ocean - yep, that's his one request.  Can you actually do that on cruise ships?  I'd be surprised because of environmental concerns (the Seinfeld episode - marine biologist - comes to mind) but thought I would check.

Also, bride's parents will probably want their 14 year old to be in the same cabin.  Would a basic balcony cabin have a sleeper sofa or some facility for that?  

We're thinking of getting my daughter her own cabin as we will likely have the baby for a good part of the time at night - after all, it is a honeymoon for my son and his then wife and if the other grandparents have their son, it's not really fair to cram a baby in there as well.  Is the price double the single occupancy rates or is there some sort of discount for a single in a cabin?

We're thinking probably Carnival - prices are reasonable, we have a fairly eclectic group and we don't really know my fiance's parents at all - they live in Ontario, we're all on the west coast so thought a larger vessel would offer more choices for everybody, but any suggestions would be helpful.

Also, I think they're thinking of getting married in one of the ports, not on ship.  Anybody done that?  Is there one country that's easier or harder than others?

Thank you all and I'm afraid I will be a major pain in the rump for everyone - our cruising experience is a three-day Mexican Baja cruise which was a three day booze cruise - my fondest memory is of a 20-something throwing up on my shoes in the elevator, so I'm hoping this will be a bit better!!

Bev


----------



## Judy (Oct 1, 2005)

*My son wants to hit golf balls into the ocean - yep, that's his one request.  Can you actually do that on cruise ships?  I'd be surprised because of environmental concerns (the Seinfeld episode - marine biologist - comes to mind) but thought I would check.*
Yes, I've seen that activity on Norwegian Cruise Lines and Royal Caribbean.   Check directly with the cruise line before booking.  As you say, environmental concerns might have put an end to it.  It isn't always available, depending on weather and other conditions. So I wouldn't count on it in any case.
*Also, bride's parents will probably want their 14 year old to be in the same cabin.  Would a basic balcony cabin have a sleeper sofa or some facility for that?* They'd have to book a cabin that can accommodate three.  Many balcony cabins can. 
*We're thinking of getting my daughter her own cabin as we will likely have the baby for a good part of the time at night - after all, it is a honeymoon for my son and his then wife and if the other grandparents have their son, it's not really fair to cram a baby in there as well.  Is the price double the single occupancy rates or is there some sort of discount for a single in a cabin?*It depends on the cruise line and the ship.  Almost all of them charge a single supplement that can be one and a half times or twice the cost of the per person in a double cabin.


----------



## geekette (Oct 1, 2005)

I would be careful about exchanging vows in port, as a mechanical or weather issue could cause that port to be missed.

But, maybe the captain would agree to perform the ceremony at "the first port"??


----------



## BevL (Oct 1, 2005)

Hmm, good thought although Robbi (that's my son's finance) is adamant about getting married on a beach.  That's all they really want - son to drive golf balls into the ocean, daughter-in-law to be standing on sand when they exchange vows.  But definitely something to keep in mind.

Bev


----------



## Art (Oct 1, 2005)

Bev

You might want to check here: http://www.theweddingexperience.com/cruiseship.html

Our son and his then to be bride to be considered doing this.  

However, the logistics such as those mentioned already, plus non trivial costs to have some one arrange everything killed the idea.

Since a wedding is a legal function that is taking place in a foreign country, the use of some sort of planner to expedite everything is almost a necessity. 

A better place to ask your questions is the Wedding Board over on cruisecritic.com     http://boards.cruisecritic.com/forumdisplay.php?f=31

Art


----------



## caribbean (Oct 1, 2005)

Bev-

You will need to check the laws of the various islands. Many of them require you to be "on island" for a minimum amount of time before the ceremony. We got married on Provo, Turks & Caicos and, if I remember correctly, we had to be there 48-72 hours before the ceremony. Some islands may not have a waiting period. You should be able to find this out on most of the governmental websites of the various islands. Try Cayman, seems like I remember it being short. Pick a few islands you think they might like and look the regulations up for each of them. That should rule some of them in and out. You could get an on island wedding coordinator to make all of the arrangements. We did that and it was well worth it. Good luck.


----------



## Judy (Oct 2, 2005)

To avoid the "foreign country" complication, consider planning the wedding for a US state or territory such as Hawaii, Puerto Rico, or the US Virgin Islands.  There are nice cruise to all of them.


----------



## BevL (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks much - hadn't even thought of residency.  Yes, I think St. Thomas will be it, so that will narrow the search somewhat.  We were hoping to go to Stingray City in the Grand Caymans but I can't find a cruise that stops at both, so will have to forego that until next time.

Bev


----------

